# Golden Retriever wont move



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

I have to wonder if she is hurting a bit to not jump up for treats? She looks a little gray - maybe arthritis? At least you were nice and gave her some too.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I certainly would be concerned if she was mine that she has some pain or spinal issues, she appears to be very wary of moving and I would be looking to get an urgent appointment with the vet. She looks a real sweetie, I do hope she's up and able soon. Please keep us updated,


----------



## samanthadon (May 6, 2013)

hes a he and yes he does have arthritis. my step mum feeds him on a raw diet and he is so much better after that......he used to be a lot worse! now hes quiet able and can be very active especially with Faeden the other dog in the video although she can be a bit much for him at times. thank you so much for all your comments he is doing great. they are both very very spoilt. you can tell the difference straight away by the way I treat them both. Faeden is very boisterous and we play fight all the time. where as anghos (im sure im not spelling it correctly lol) just gets the loving and treats


----------

